# Is there a 1 click root program for the razr (maxx) yet and a working wifi tether?



## pego99

Thanks.


----------



## jhalsey205

Yes - I used this method to root - *here*. Then grab Razr Bootstrapper via this *thread* or *download*.

I am running Th30ry's Abysm 1.1 Rom; very fast and smooth!! Enjoy


----------



## velopirate

pego99 said:


> Thanks.


I agree with the post above. Once you have root, you can then download the Wifi Tether app from Google. Works like a charm!


----------



## saintnicster

The "plain" wifi tether works with a rooted, stock ROM http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Scottsdca

Is there an ICS ROM out yet for this phone? Thinking about getting one myself. How do you like it?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

